# Административно-Технический > Технические вопросы >  Вирусная заставка

## Казанец

Вниманию администратора:
Пользоваться сайтом стало почти невозможно. Где-то через 30 секунд присутствия на сайте (даже без захода в тему) вылезает вот такая заставка:
Acint
На других сайтах такого нет, т.е. это не вирус на конкретном ПК, а именно что-то с сайтом.

_Модерация: убрал линк на сайт в сообщении_

----------


## Д.Срибный

Стандартные вопросы: каким пользуетесь браузером? Можете ли сделать скриншот? Давно ли наблюдается такой эффект?

Вопрос ко всем - есть ли у кого-то еще такая проблема?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Разбираюсь.
Это не вирус, это баг в рекламном коде :(
Это новый код, который должен был считать рейтинг страниц, но по какой-то причине он иногда редиректит на страницу счетчика.
Рекламщики работают над его устранением. Буду держать в курсе событий...

Вроде бы проблема решена, некоторое время может занять обновление серверов.

Апдейт: Ответ от суппорта




> Вчера наблюдались технические проблемы у регистратора R01, предоставляющего NS для acint.net
> Поэтому возникали периодически редиректы.
> 
> 
> К вечеру проблема была решена, сегодня проблем не должно быть.
> 
> 
> Если по-прежнему наблюдаются, пожалуйста сообщите.

----------


## Казанец

Браузер Firefox. Теперь вроде нормально всё.

----------

